# Need Help: iPhone to Lightroom Classic CC Workflow



## mikeCT (Nov 5, 2018)

I take pictures with many different cameras (my DSLR, my wife's mirrorless, and my iPhone and my wife's iPhone). Getting the photos from our dedicated cameras (DSLR/mirrorless) into Lightroom is pretty straight forward - I've got that process down.... But what I am struggling to figure out, is a good, solid, repeatable workflow that will allow me to get the photos from our iPhones into Lightroom. I'd prefer an "automatic" process that runs in the background - and not have to download the photos manually via a hardwire connection/sync. But if that is the best solution, I'll go with that.
Any ideas/options would be greatly appreciated.
thanks!
-mike


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 5, 2018)

See the following thread which explains how I do it.  

Update : Getting Phone photos from Phone to LR Classic on Desktop and syncing Smart Previews


----------



## LouieSherwin (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi Mike and welcome to the forums.

This is not the easiest thing to accomplish. The best that I have come up with is to use the PhotoSync app. While it is not a fully automated process it is easy to setup and use.  You just have it install it on all your iDevices and your Lightroom computer. It uses your local WiFi so you never have to fuss with cables and it goes directly to you computer so you never have to wait for it upload an download from the cloud.

After it is configured you simply have to initiate the sync on your mobile device and direct it to you computer. It keeps track of what has already been copied so you can select to only copy the new items. It places the images and movies in folders on your that you designate.  I have one for each device with separate sub-folders for images and videos as I treat them slightly differently when importing into LIghtroom. There are a number of supplied options for target folders including one that you can customize. 

On the Lightroom side of things I will run Import using the "*Move*" option. This is important as it does several important things. 

It removes the image file from the PhotoSync folder so I don't have to remember to clean it up later.
It renames the image to my standard name "sherwin_YYYYMMDD_NNNN.xxx"
It puts the file into my standard date based folder structure.
I like this workflow since the mobile device sync is completely separate from the Import process. I can sync our mobile devices anytime I want and run the import when convenient. 

To be honest I haven't fully worked out the how to put selected images back onto the mobil devices. But I am pretty sure that it is going to be combination of a Publish to disk service with a PhotoSync back to our phones/tablets. 

-louie


----------



## five.photos (Nov 5, 2018)

If you run the LR mobile app on your phones, you can tell it to auto-import your photos from the camera roll to Adobe's ecosystem –– and consequently upload them to the cloud and download them from there to LR Classic on your desktop computer. All this happens automatically as long as you both remember to open the Lightroom mobile app on your phones from time to time. You can even tell LR to import the photos to a specific album/collection.

Lightroom mobile - how to add photos from the camera roll | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## mikeCT (Dec 12, 2018)

LouieSherwin said:


> ...The best that I have come up with is to use the PhotoSync app. ...



Thanks, Louie!
I'm slowly getting my feet wet with Lightroom, and the forums have been a great help.
With respect to the app... I noticed two PhotoSync apps in the Apple App Store: PhotoSync and PhotoSync Pro....  which one are you referring to?


----------



## mikeCT (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks!... I'll take a look at this approach.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 12, 2018)

Just PhotoSync by touchbyte not the Pro.  You will probably want to get the desktop app from their website. 

-louie


----------



## sailingsuz (Nov 6, 2020)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Mike and welcome to the forums.
> 
> This is not the easiest thing to accomplish. The best that I have come up with is to use the PhotoSync app. While it is not a fully automated process it is easy to setup and use.  You just have it install it on all your iDevices and your Lightroom computer. It uses your local WiFi so you never have to fuss with cables and it goes directly to you computer so you never have to wait for it upload an download from the cloud.
> 
> ...




I registered just to say THANK YOU!    I know this post is sorta old by now but I think this is going to solve an ongoing problem for me too.


----------



## donhudson (Nov 14, 2020)

sailingsuz...+1, tx - "new member" too!


----------

